# Rate Elliot Rodger



## Sc22 (Jan 8, 2019)

So was he gl or not?


----------



## spark (Jan 8, 2019)

it's his best photo, I think he was at best a 5 IRL


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 8, 2019)

spark said:


> it's his best photo, I think he was at best a 5 IRL


lol he's at least a 6-7 irl


----------



## Wincel (Jan 8, 2019)

Oh god those protruding cheekbones... If this guy chewed some mastic gum, got a chin implant and cut off his lips he'd be a 10PSL but I'm gonna have to give him a 4


----------



## First loss (Jan 8, 2019)

5-6. He wasn't completely bad looking. He was a mentalcel. tbh


----------



## AncapFAG (Jan 8, 2019)

6.5


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Jan 8, 2019)

a 5-6/10 facially, he was a manlet with a high pitched voice, though, so probably a 4.5/10 if we take everything into account.


----------



## Wincel (Jan 8, 2019)

UndercovrNormie said:


> a 5-6/10 facially, he was a manlet with a high pitched voice, though, so probably a 4.5/10 if we take everything into account.


confirmed small penis too I read his bodybuilding forum posts


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 8, 2019)

UndercovrNormie said:


> a 5-6/10 facially, he was a manlet with a high pitched voice, though, so probably a 4.5/10 if we take everything into account.


people understate the importance of voice tbh


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Jan 8, 2019)

he was ugly, which means he's below 5/10

I'd say he's 4/10, his incelness was totally justified, narrow mouth yet thick lips, lack of facial harmony, la creature mixed hapa-tier, terrible nose etc


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Jan 8, 2019)

dotacel said:


> people understate the importance of voice tbh


Probably because it's one of those things it's really hard to change, and can't really be shown through an image board.


----------



## Insomniac (Jan 8, 2019)

Supreme gentleman / 10


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Jan 8, 2019)

10/10 with some jaw implants and rhino tbh tbh


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Jan 8, 2019)

ER was quite unattractive. 

I am so sick of the bluepilled normie meme that ER was good looking. He was far from it. Admittedly he was not a truecel but his sex appeal is close to nonexistent. He was an asian manlet with odd looking facial features and an overall feminine appearance. It's bad enough that low IQ normies try to use him as an example as to why looks don't matter why it's all about "personality" but there are even people in the incel community who believe that ER was good looking and it's fucking retarded.

People are always talking about how he needed to lower his standards, stop going for the hot blondes etc. Even if he did that he'd be lucky to score a 2/10 landwhale. Know why? Because Chads fuck average looking girls all the time. Him being surrounded by tall white Chads mean that he barely had a chance.


----------



## future chadlite (Jan 8, 2019)

His face looks puncheable i can only imagine whatgirls think of him, his mouth is annoying you look at him you all you wanna do is punch him.


----------



## Insomniac (Jan 8, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> 10/10 with some jaw implants and rhino tbh tbh
> View attachment 11419


Damn. Mogs everyone to ever exist into oblivion.


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jan 8, 2019)

5 PSL. He had potential.


----------



## Autist (Jan 8, 2019)

-poverty kill count
-bad under eye support
-digusting nose
-strange lips that made him look feminine
-manlet
-non nt got bullied hard on misc

He could have ascended following my program*™*


----------



## Insomniac (Jan 8, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> His face looks puncheable i can only imagine whatgirls think of him, his mouth is annoying you look at him you all you wanna do is punch him.


> r/punchablefaces


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Jan 8, 2019)

Autist said:


> my program


your chogram


----------



## spark (Jan 8, 2019)

dotacel said:


> lol he's at least a 6-7 irl







*"At least a 7/10"



*


----------



## Nibba (Jan 8, 2019)

Why does everyone worship him on PSL sites? He was a manlet and massive framecel with an Asian face. Typical incel 5/10 at most


----------



## Final82 (Jan 8, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> ER was quite unattractive.
> 
> I am so sick of the bluepilled normie meme that ER was good looking. He was far from it. Admittedly he was not a truecel but his sex appeal is close to nonexistent. He was an asian manlet with odd looking facial features and an overall feminine appearance. It's bad enough that low IQ normies try to use him as an example as to why looks don't matter why it's all about "personality" but there are even people in the incel community who believe that ER was good looking and it's fucking retarded.
> 
> People are always talking about how he needed to lower his standards, stop going for the hot blondes etc. Even if he did that he'd be lucky to score a 2/10 landwhale. Know why? Because Chads fuck average looking girls all the time. Him being surrounded by tall white Chads mean that he barely had a chance.



Agree . In Santa Barbara campus , he had no chance with white chads and black Tyrone’s slamming all blonde Pussy that he was crazy for . Yes , if he was in different place - like San Antonio or Singapore , he could have gotten asian Becky if he gym maxed , and NT maxed .


----------



## Fat cunt (Jan 8, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> So was he gl or not?



Fucked in the head/10


----------



## Nibba (Jan 8, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> ER was quite unattractive.
> 
> I am so sick of the bluepilled normie meme that ER was good looking. He was far from it. Admittedly he was not a truecel but his sex appeal is close to nonexistent. He was an asian manlet with odd looking facial features and an overall feminine appearance. It's bad enough that low IQ normies try to use him as an example as to why looks don't matter why it's all about "personality" but there are even people in the incel community who believe that ER was good looking and it's fucking retarded.
> 
> People are always talking about how he needed to lower his standards, stop going for the hot blondes etc. Even if he did that he'd be lucky to score a 2/10 landwhale. Know why? Because Chads fuck average looking girls all the time. Him being surrounded by tall white Chads mean that he barely had a chance.


Well said


----------



## Hunter (Jan 8, 2019)

hes a 5. some decent some on the lower side.


----------



## Jaded (Jan 9, 2019)

He was a 5/10 at best. If ER was as good looking as retarded bluepilled normies make him out to be, his shooting would’ve never happened.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Jan 9, 2019)

4/10 at best.


----------



## quinn24 (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## NormieKilla (Jan 9, 2019)

Between 4 and 5/10, he had potential to be truly GL as someone here said


----------



## Austrian Oak (Aug 22, 2020)

I don't know what they didn't see in him he is the perfect guy


----------



## Austrian Oak (Aug 22, 2020)

the supreme gentlemen RIP King


----------



## _Tizio_ (Aug 22, 2020)

I tought ppl on this forum can rate precisely..


----------



## spark (May 20, 2021)

Deleted member 470 said:


> lol he's at least a 6-7 irl


----------



## rrrrrr8526 (May 20, 2021)

foid/10


----------



## Sny (May 20, 2021)

Honestly he doesn't look that bad facially but if you account for his height and build and also the place he lived in(Chad central so extreme hypergamy and harder for normies) it was kinda over for him. Maybe if he looksmaxed and changed his location he would have a chance.


----------



## Deleted member 12611 (May 20, 2021)

He has a chadlite eye area. Good aegyo sal and undereye support, with slight UEE. With better eyebrows (greater positive tilt), better colouring (lighter iris hue with a more prominent limbal ring), and less ptosis, he would have a gigachad eye area.

His nose is his worst feature, which is what contributes the most to his ugliness. His nose is actually upturned, except for the tip which falls lower. This is very ugly. His nose tip is also very large, making his alae look smaller and thereby making his dorsum look too thick.

His mouth is his second worst feature. His mouth lacks width and his lips are far too big, which makes his lips hide his chin, making his chin appear smaller, and throwing off his philtrum to chin ration.

His chin is wide and his wideset cheekbones allow him to have slightly hollow cheeks and give him a good ogee curve. His jaw width is smaller than ideal.

Overall, he is a low tier normie facially. With a rhinoplasty he would be a HTN.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (May 20, 2021)

4 psl who wanted a 7 psl Stacy virgin wife


----------



## Deleted member 12611 (May 20, 2021)

BeautyIsEverything said:


> He has a chadlite eye area. Good aegyo sal and undereye support, with slight UEE. With better eyebrows (greater positive tilt), better colouring (lighter iris hue with a more prominent limbal ring), and less ptosis, he would have a gigachad eye area.
> 
> His nose is his worst feature, which is what contributes the most to his ugliness. His nose is actually upturned, except for the tip which falls lower. This is very ugly. His nose tip is also very large, making his alae look smaller and thereby making his dorsum look too thick.
> 
> ...


His chin is not wide* jfl


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (May 20, 2021)

Shorter lower third than mine with zero halos to compensate. 3.5 PSL


----------

